# making honey oil with co2 instead of buetain



## crazy7605150 (Jan 11, 2010)

well i want to make some honey oil and last time i did that i did it with buetain and almost cought some shit on fire... was thinking if co2 would work.. they have the same characteristics as far as being under pressure and cold when u use it. its liquid in concentrated form yet gas. and it evaperates away at room temp... would this be a new cheaper way of making safer honey oil??


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 11, 2010)

try it to see if it works then report back. how do you plant on releasing it? regulator? using a paint ball tank?


----------



## Kreyonic (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont think this will work. The reason being, buetane comes out close to a liquid form when used. When breaks the trics off the stalks and pulls them to the bottom for oil making. Co2 is a gas, and always will remain a gas. This gas will not take the trics off it will only freeze your herb. Yes its possible for u to then knock off the trics urself but if your going to do that you might as well just make the hash the old fashion way without wasting Co2 on it. Use the Co2 for growing, it will help more.


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kreyonic said:


> I dont think this will work. The reason being, buetane comes out close to a liquid form when used. When breaks the trics off the stalks and pulls them to the bottom for oil making. Co2 is a gas, and always will remain a gas. This gas will not take the trics off it will only freeze your herb. Yes its possible for u to then knock off the trics urself but if your going to do that you might as well just make the hash the old fashion way without wasting Co2 on it. Use the Co2 for growing, it will help more.


your not 100% right here c02 can become a liquid in the right conditions in fact while it is compressed in the cylinder it is very near being liquid, second butane is a gas. gasses can be compressed into liquids as is the case with butane, propane, natural gas, nitrogen gas, and pretty much all gas has a liquid and gaseous state. solid states are also possible with gasses just not acheivable in this atmosphere, temperatures of 0 kelvins where all matter ceases movement everything would condense to solids. But all of this is beside the point I think he should try his idea freezing causes moisture and oil to be squeezed out of plant matter maybe it will freeze and he will get a bunch or dry ice but after it thaws it is very possible that the oil will condense and drip from the leaves thus serving the purpose he is trying to achieve which is extraction. with out the nasty by products and possible explosions. I say try it man and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Kreyonic (Jan 11, 2010)

Dont try it. You will waste the product your using. Unless you can tell us all how to make Co2 into a liquid without it being compressed. It is a liquid because the gas has been compressed enough to remove the gasseous effect and make into a liquid. When you release the pressure it evaporates into a gas and into the air. Have you ever worked with it? I have and it evaporates at temps above 50f. Think about it. Dry ice is mostly Co2. When you thaw dry ice do you get water? No you get vapors. THC doesnt drip either, its too thick. Thats why you need something that is heavy enough and volatile enough to break off the stalks and THC heads such as an evaporatable liquid. Which is why people use buetane or different kinds of alcohol. Im not an expert but Im pretty sure what I am stating is correct. If I am wrong tho, Im sorry. Please elaborate on how I am wrong tho. Thanks


----------



## asdfva (Jan 11, 2010)

The real issue here is that the resin glands of cannabis
are not soluble in C02. They ARE soluble in butane. 

Them's the rules.


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 11, 2010)

look you can use your freeze to extract resin from buds, after the dry ice thaws a lot of resin will not be in the plant matter any longer if he then washes it with a grain alcohol which resin is soluble in he can then evaporate the alcohol and get honey oil, its not exactly like what he was trying to do but its still less dangerous butane gas is a lot more volatile then ethanol, and some of the additives they put in butane are pretty nasty I dont know about you but I don't like smoking petroleum products, I believe that you are right about resin not being soluble in co2 and thats because co2 is not even a solvent, but I still think it could be useful in some process of resin extraction.


----------



## tea tree (Jan 11, 2010)

lol, i was gonna say something there, SOLUBILITY!, not because or just because trichs break. Thc is soluble in butane. Very soluble, that is why it is used over the alcohol which is very easy but not near as good. That being said I dont know what kind of things are soluble in CO2. 

Hey on the learning channel this scientist working with light and shit kept a plant as a decoration inside a upside down bell jar. Lol, pretty funny. I think he was just supposed to blow inside it while he was working at his desk every few hours. 1800 novelty gag I think. 


Have fun.

Ever made kief?


----------



## svchop889 (Jan 11, 2010)

alcohol isnt used because it doesn't get as much of the resin maybe if the resin was forced out by the cold co2 and dry ice then washed with alcohol it would be just as efficient but maybe cold alcohol would do the same thing, cooled to sub 0 degrees then warmed slowly to 200 then back to -0 then up to 300 to evaporate the alcohol out,


----------



## tea tree (Jan 12, 2010)

time for bubble bags


----------



## BlueFish (Jan 13, 2010)

CO2 is a gas, Butane will be a liquid when used. You can't dissolve into a gas at any appreciable rate.

Your assumption that CO2 can be used instead of Butane because they're both cold is like saying my desk is the same thing as a turn of the century roller coaster because they're both made of wood.


----------



## asdfva (Jan 13, 2010)

I know! 







Let's put toilet water on it!


----------



## Mr. StankyFingas (Jan 14, 2010)

Whether not it's a liquid has absolutely NOTHING to do with it... CO2 is not a solvent.


----------



## BlueFish (Jan 14, 2010)

You're actually exactly wrong, Mr. StankyFingas. Not only can gasses not dissolve anything except other gasses, but CO2 is an excellent solvent under the right conditions (in liquid form at relatively high temperatures for something that's normally a gas).

If you don't believe me about gasses not being able to dissolve liquids and solids, think about why boiling a mixture is such an effective method of removing its constituent parts.


----------



## joint venture (Aug 21, 2010)

Making Honey oil by CO2 is the best means by far and the extract is practicaly 99 % efficient.... The method imployed is called supercritical fluid extraction . the thc crystals are composed of carbon and hydrogen and therefore a lot more soluble in co2 than all other solvents...the only draw back the equipment is fricken expensive.... 
cheers JV


----------



## BL0TT0 (Aug 21, 2010)

It's called polarity.
THC is polar.
Alcohol is semi-polar meaning it will work for extraction reasons.
Butane, and Hexane are Non-polar. Meaning it bonds to the THC pulling it out of the plant.
Butane will get atleast 80%, while evaporating 99.9% of the butane leaving you an almost pure product.
Alcohol will get atleast 60%, and evaporate at 99.9% as well, but sincei it is semi-polar brings out a lot of chlorophyll too making it black instead of the famous honey color like butane.
CO2 it turns out is non polar, but only liquid under pressure so I would be interested in finding out the extraction method.
Good luck with that one!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 21, 2010)

People have been using CO2 to make hash for a while now. You can get CO2 canisters with extraction tubes for filling your own CO2 canisters for paintball. This allows you to use the liquid CO2 as a solvent for your resin. Again, people have been using this method for a while it is definitely doable.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 21, 2010)

asdfva said:


> I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you understand how ironic and hilarious your post is.


----------



## joint venture (Aug 26, 2010)

little bit tricky to start with but i am starting to get the hang of it and some good results.... being in the seed bussiness i have had a lot of vegie matter to play with....


----------



## fall3n (Mar 30, 2012)

Flip the tank up side down. The liquid rests at the bottom.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow does this thread need help or what? I've been using co2 as a solvent for extracting cannabinoids for 2 years now. Its the shit. Has many pros over any other solvent but subcritical water. That's where I'm looking to next for even more savings.


----------



## neiderlaander (Sep 14, 2012)

I think I might be able to clear this up: First off Co2 collection and hash is a reality - if you can afford it. Basically you have to get the Co2 gas to a "supercritical" state. This requires having a pressure vessel that can take the 3000 psi needed to reach that state. When the gas is pressurized and then released it becomes "supercritical" and will cause the trichomes to dissolve much the same way that a solvent like butane would but without adding any additional chemical to facilitate the melt of the trichome and it's essential oils. Presumably you could build something capable of doing this, however it would be quite dangerous if you were not completely sure of the pressure ratings of your fittings and other equipment. Also releasing this amount of carbon dioxide is most likely going to be dangerous/fatal if done incorrectly. Machines that create supercritical fluids are out there, but in my research I couldn't find a pre-built model for under about 10k. Anything purchased from a lab company or science supply chain would be monitored by the federal govt. because supercritical fluids can be used to make some chemicals used in bombs. When done correctly this type of oil can reach something like 70 to 80 percent THC content. Butane is commonly used because it is both a solvent, and can be made supercritical at only around 120 p.s.i. as opposed to the 3k needed for carbon dioxide. You would be best off just sticking to the regular bubble method because you are going to make a HUGE initial outlay of cash to support a system that can manage the pressures needed for supercritical Co2. I hope this clears things up.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 14, 2012)

when u used to shoot paintball i used high presure compressed air tanks and right on the side of them it said do not fill with liquid CO2, im not saying ive seen the stuff but my tank said not to use it so there must be some kind of liquid co2 right?


----------



## Stoner4daze (Oct 27, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> when u used to shoot paintball i used high presure compressed air tanks and right on the side of them it said do not fill with liquid CO2, im not saying ive seen the stuff but my tank said not to use it so there must be some kind of liquid co2 right?


Please Answer Someone. I want to know also


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2012)

You need a Supercritical extractor, if your lucky you can find a used one for 20 grand ...Not one thats capable of running multiple pounds of starting material however, those are upwards of 100 grand.


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2012)

from what I have experienced lately (found a dispensary with co2 on the regular) is opposed to butane, co2 hash is MUCH smoother and cleaner with less flavor and more smell (somehow) and possibly a better, stronger high.


----------



## weedqueen13 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Just tried a quick blast of co2 into plastic juice jug(wear gloves) to produce dry ice shards. first tried shaking thru 75micron bag then 220 It wont produce oil but nice texture keif*
Next time buying dry ice for sure! wasteful this method but only took 10 mins


----------



## SUPERbudDWC (Nov 4, 2013)

Most of the CO2 extraction you find is still "Sub-critical" and not "super-critical" the pressure of the vessel must be well over 4000 psi in order for the CO2 to completely extract the oil glands from the buds. Super-critical extraction CO2 is used to extract caffeine from coffee beans and some other products. THC has a way stronger bond then Caffeine to coffee, the reason being you have to have pressure way beyond the Super-critical point.


----------



## SpicySativa (Nov 4, 2013)

BL0TT0 said:


> It's called polarity.
> THC is polar.
> Alcohol is semi-polar meaning it will work for extraction reasons.
> Butane, and Hexane are Non-polar. Meaning it bonds to the THC pulling it out of the plant.
> ...


Kindof... 

Water is polar. Oils and greases (including THC), are NON-polar. As the old saying from chemistry class goes, "like dissolves like"; polar dissolves polar, non-polar dissolves non-polar. That's why we can make cannabutter; non-polar fats (butter) dissolve non-polar THC.

Ethanol molecules have both polar and non-polar sides, which means they dissolve both polar (chlorophyll) and non-polar (THC) molecules.

Like a few have mentioned, CO2 is actually an excellent solvent if you have the proper equipment. Decaf coffees and teas are products of CO2 extraction.


----------



## tobinates559 (Nov 10, 2013)

one thing i hate about this site is people preach stuff like they are an expert like all the fools at the beginning of this thread trying to convince people you cant make hash with CO2, im sitting like damn ive smoke CO2 oil and it was great what are these guys talking about?? thats called misinformation and people are spreading it around RUI like a damn virus and i must call it out every time i see it as should you all...


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Nov 11, 2013)

weedqueen13 said:


> *Just tried a quick blast of co2 into plastic juice jug(wear gloves) to produce dry ice shards. first tried shaking thru 75micron bag then 220 It wont produce oil but nice texture keif*View attachment 2879308View attachment 2879309View attachment 2879310
> Next time buying dry ice for sure! wasteful this method but only took 10 mins


if you were the one that decided to go out and get the materials and do this yourself you are officially the second coolest chick ever. my wife is the best obviously.


----------

